# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Международный вокальный телеконкурс "Start UP - Мы зажигаем звёзды!"

## maryanova

Приглашаем талантов на международный вокальный телеконкурс  "Start UP - Мы зажигаем звёзды!" - еженедельный конкурс, проходящий в Музыкальном ресторане "Дуэты". Это реальный шанс быть услышанным и увиденным многомиллионной аудиторией телезрителей on-line трансляции на Макс ТВ (США)!. Победитель получает возможность подписать контракт с Музыкальным агентством «Start UР!» с целью более быстрой своей творческой реализации.

Конкурсантами могут быть профессиональные и непрофессиональные исполнители, возраст от 10-14 и до 30-35 лет. Песни могут исполняться на любых языках, но больший приоритет отдается русскому языку и авторскому материалу. Разрешено повторное участие в конкурсе.

Всем вокалистам обязательно нужно знать название, авторов слов и музыки песни, которую они будут исполнять на отборочном туре. 

Вопросы и запись по телефонам: 8-903-194-30-95, 8-901-531-31-75

Наш сайт:www.startupmusic.ru

Мы ждем ВАС!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maryanova

Внимание! 29 декабря и 5 января - Новогодние выпуски конкурса "Start Up",количество участников ограничено!Запись и подробности по тел. 8-903-194-30-95

----------


## арлекин

По-моему, шляпа какая-то!!!
Где же вы раньше проводили?
О вас никто не слышал!!!

----------


## арлекин

Посмотрел ваш сайт, точно шляпа, как золотой голос России и Шоу-мир. Конторы которые занимаются банкетами, никак не могут быть организаторами порядочных конкурсов! Проверено!!!! :mad:

----------


## maryanova

*арлекин*
А что Вы имеете ввиду под словом "шляпа"?Наши конкурсанты получают возможность ротации на радио,победителю снимают клип!К тому же,наш конкурс - это новые знакомства с интересными людьми,которые возможно могут повлиять на дальнейшее развитие артиста!Все зависит только от самих артистов,шанс есть у каждого!))))

----------


## Alena L

*maryanova*,
 Слышала о Вашем конкурсе много хорошего.
Знаю нескольких членов жюри, которые у Вас были в первых конкурсах. У них впечатление осталось достаточно приятное.

*арлекин*,
 Вы бы сначала сами сходили да посмотрели прежде, чем хаять. 
И по поводу ресторанных площадок Вы не правы - мы участвовали не на одной ресторанной площадке или в ресторанном комплексе клубного типа.           
Даже ездили в другие города на такие же площадки.
Так вот жюри там бывает очень профессиональное и обычно непредвзятое. А вот это, на мой взгляд, самое главное.
Только об одном таком конкурсе могу сказать не очень приятное, да и то по организации.
Сначала проверяйте, а потом судите.
Специально теперь съездим и поучаствуем, чтобы иметь собственное мнение.

----------


## maestro116

СтартАП- очень и очень интересный конкурс для начинающих исполнителей. Вопросы, типа  где раньше были- неактуальны. Просто приедьте на Баррикадную, перейдите на внутреннюю сторону Садового, войдите в Дуэты и спуститесь вниз. Все дела. Там все сами увидите. GO WEST тоже начинался в Дуэтах.

----------


## maryanova

*Alena L*,
 Приезжайте конечно!))))))Будем рады Вас видеть!

*maestro116*,
 Совершенно верно!Лучше один раз увидеть,чем сто раз услышать!)))))))

----------


## VESNUSCHKA

Ну вот, очень жаль что только до 35, а куда ж нам деваться кому 36, 37, 38.... Еще достаточно неплохо выглядящим и уже имеющих большой  сценический опыт . Я в смысле конкурсов, вообще такие существуют по стране, или такие взрослые тети теперь только в учителя годятся?

----------


## maestro116

Веснушка,привет! Дело все в том,в какое гадское время мы сейчас живем. Конкурсы организуются не просто так. Времена Алло, мы ищем таланты и Художественной самодеятельности, к несчастью, канули в лету. Что будет и захочет смотреть его величество Аудитория? 18-24 летних молодых задорных, привлекательных и сексапильных звездулек старлеток, или 35-38,причем-НАЧИНАЮЩИХ( :Vah:  :Oj: ) стар...ов???:biggrin::biggrin: Вот и ставки делаются на сами уже знаете кого, кто хоть какие то зачатки имеет, и- перспективу (возрастную- в том числе) Не будете же Вы, будучи тренером футбольной команды, набирать 38 летних форвардов?:wink: Правильно- молодых, здоровых....

----------


## muzanna

*maryanova*
Хорошо что даете шанс людям... и возрастной рейтинг хороший.))

*VESNUSCHKA*
Так какой-то был конкурс- там вообще не было возрастного ценза.. На СТС кажется.)))

*maestro116*,
Обалдеть, прямо  одно и то же - футбол и искусство ))Старп.. старлетки- лейтетнанты- генералы..)Просто слишком много старых козлов , охочих до молодого мяса есть ...  именно там..в гадском времени.Куда они и  молодых пытаются перетянуть, потому что самих себя им репризить ох как ферматно.):biggrin:У них и  Тина Тернер с её голосом в 44 точно никем бы не стала)
А тренерами эти Оргазмизаторы никогда и ни в чем не были и не будут- ни в футболе, ни в пениии.. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 23 секунды*
*Alena L*,
Аленка, успеха.)) :flower:

----------


## dizas

А участие платное????
если да то сколько?? можно в личку .Спасибо .
Dasha.skiba@inbox.ru:smile:

----------


## maryanova

*dizas*,
 Да,участие платное - 500 рублей,т.к. во время конкурса рабтает профессиональный фотограф и идёт видеосъёмка прямого эфира с 4 камер,материалы отснятые на конкурсе представлены на нашем сайте!

----------


## Voland

*maryanova*, не мешало бы о том, что участие платное, указывать на самом сайте на главной странице. Сумма не большая, но сам факт того, что нужны деньги, должен оговариваться

----------


## Anatolyy

Мдаааа....

----------


## goluba

Меня один знакомый артист туда зазывал и я чуть не поехала в этот понедельник, но что-то все время на душе скребло пока минусовки записывала на минидиск...в итоге очень вовремя видать слегка приболела и не поехала. А ведь про возрастной ценз и вступительный взнос он тоже мне ничего не говорил. Может это какой другой конкурс в том же ресторане "Дуэты". Ну не мог же Мхаил Михайлов так ошибиться и забыть такие важные нюансы, тем более сам там присутствует

----------


## Alena L

*goluba*,
 Михаил Михайлов там был в этот понедельник и даже развлекал народ. Всласть почудил, очень даже понравилось. Да и не он один развлекал в перерыве между турами, и потом при подсчете голосов. Анжелика тоже оторвалась по полной, когда выстраивала "вьюношей" танцевать "маленьких лебедей". Да и другие не менее знаменитые там были в жюри и сами выступили в 2 мини-концертах. Могу потом уточнить пофамильно, кто еще судил.
Конкурс прикольный, очень демократичный. Жюри строгое, профессиональное. Каждое решение было не только обосновано, но и разъяснено участникам.
Акапельный квинтет просто чудесен. Чем-то напомнил Хор Турецкого. Отлично отпела оба тура Ульяна. Очень неплохо спела еще одна участница Алиса.
В этот раз были еще и дети. 2 девочки и дуэт сестер прошли в четвертьфинал.
Остальные отсеялись. 
Как сказали организаторы - в этот раз собрался очень сильный состав участников, много было споров по отбору в четвертьфинал.
Организация на высоте, все четко, слаженно, грамотно. Аппаратура прекрасная.
Немного подкачали ведущие - не очень хорошо подготовились по текстам и сбивались, но так обыгрывали свои промахи, что это не напрягало, а веселило.
Все остались довольны.
Так что очень жаль, Голуба, что вас там не было. Очень было бы интересно Вас послушать.

----------


## maryanova

*Voland*,
 Информация на сайте будет обязательно!Почему участие платное см. выше!К тому же все желающие участвовать записываются по тел. - 8-903-194-30-95,где могут получить более подробную информацию по конкурсу!

*Alena L*,
 Действительно,на Start up приходят очень интересные люди,как и участники,так и жюри!))))Среди участников много талантливых и многообещающих артистов!У которых не только шикарные голоса,но и прекрасный материал!"Start up" - это уникальная возможность найти новых друзей,показать себя,возможность получить интересные предложения от продюсеров!Всё зависит только от самих участников,от того как они себя преподнесут,ну и конечно,должен присутствовать элемент удачи!)))

----------


## goluba

> *goluba*,
>  Михаил Михайлов там был в этот понедельник и даже развлекал народ. Всласть почудил, очень даже понравилось. Да и не он один развлекал в перерыве между турами, и потом при подсчете голосов. Анжелика тоже оторвалась по полной, когда выстраивала "вьюношей" танцевать "маленьких лебедей". Да и другие не менее знаменитые там были в жюри и сами выступили в 2 мини-концертах. Могу потом уточнить пофамильно, кто еще судил.
> Конкурс прикольный, очень демократичный. Жюри строгое, профессиональное. Каждое решение было не только обосновано, но и разъяснено участникам.
> Акапельный квинтет просто чудесен. Чем-то напомнил Хор Турецкого. Отлично отпела оба тура Ульяна. Очень неплохо спела еще одна участница Алиса.
> В этот раз были еще и дети. 2 девочки и дуэт сестер прошли в четвертьфинал.
> Остальные отсеялись. 
> Как сказали организаторы - в этот раз собрался очень сильный состав участников, много было споров по отбору в четвертьфинал.
> Организация на высоте, все четко, слаженно, грамотно. Аппаратура прекрасная.
> Немного подкачали ведущие - не очень хорошо подготовились по текстам и сбивались, но так обыгрывали свои промахи, что это не напрягало, а веселило.
> ...


Alena L, вы там были, все видели и так интересно рассказываете, можно полюбопытствовать-с чем народ туда идет? что поет?авторские вещи или и из популярных известных хитов тоже? не было такого, что разные участники пели одинаковые песни?

----------


## Alena L

*goluba*,
 Очень разнообразный материал был. Предпочтение авторским и малоизвестным песням на русском языке. Но были и наши старые хиты, и много иностранных песен на разных языках - английском, французском, армянском.
Одинаковых песен в этот раз не было. Может в другие дни конкурса и были, но нам это не досталось.
Так что участвуйте, не сомневайтесь, может и Вам понравится.

----------


## goluba

эх, так я ж возрастной ценз не прохожу...как это говорится мне 35 с хвостиком:smile:  а велик ли хволстик? да не-всего108 месяцев:biggrin:

----------


## Alena L

*goluba*,
 Так в жюри попробуйтесь! Или в мини-концерт заявитесь.
Здесь же maryanova из организаторов - так и договоритесь. Попробуйте, а вдруг понравится!
Мы уже прикололись - как-нибудь еще поедем.

----------


## Флюр Гиниятуллин

Эх пока не имею возможности приехать в Москву, а так бы с удовольствием показал что нибудь эдакое...

----------


## goluba

Не-а...судить не люблю...Слишком...ответственно...наверное, ктоя такая кого-то судить?
Мишаня уговаривает участвовать, что на мне не написано скока мне лет(ежли конечно там анкету не заполнять и пачпорт не показывать:smile:) вот еще бы время было. у нас вроде работа стала налаживаться помалу. Мишка домой уехал отдыхать, за компанию с ним бы в Дуэты сходить,  с ним и работать весело и легко да и хоть один знакомый человек был бы.Мне среди совсем незнакомых (чужих) людей как-то не совсем уютно...как одному в лесу, хотя нет,  одной в лесу мне гораздо легче и спокойнее:biggrin: чем среди большой массы незнакомых людей.

----------


## Alena L

*maryanova*,
 СПАСИБО за отлично организованный телевизионный конкурс!!!
Удачи Вам и дальнейшего процветания!

*goluba*,
 Вероника, ждем встречи с Вами на полуфинале.

----------


## maryanova

*Флюр Гиниятуллин*,
 Конкурс идет по сезонам,сейчас заканчивается "Зимний"!Как будет возможность - приезжайте!Если есть демо записи скидывайте на почту!))

*Alena L*,
 Спасибо Вам большое за добрые слова!Желаю удачи в полуфинале!:smile:

----------


## Чеслав

А когда будет весенний сезон?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
И еще хотел спросить, песню можно любую исполнять? Можно собственного сочинения про Россию?

----------


## Чеслав

:rolleyes:

----------


## maryanova

*Чеслав*,
 Весенний сезон начнётся 9 марта,уже открыта запись на 16 марта!Звоните записывайтесь,скидывайте демо на почту!Песни можно исполнять любые,если у Вас есть свои,это ещё лучше!)))

----------


## noksa

А взнос за участие в конкурсе надо единожды платить или за каждый тур?

Сколько в среднем участников за вечер вы прослушиваете?

----------


## maryanova

*noksa*,
 Только единожды и при повторном участии (если Вы не прошли).Максимум участников в отборочном туре - 15 человек.

----------


## maryanova

В Москве 2 марта, В ресторане караоке-клубе «Дуэты» , завершился сезон «ЗИМА», Международного Музыкального Конкурса» STARTUP!»-Мы зажигаем звезды!!Мы, это ресторан караоке-клуб «ДУЭТЫ»,Первый Развлекательный Телевизионный канал из Америки «MAKSTV»,интернет канал «ЖИВОЕ TV», и «МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЕ АГЕНСТВО STARTUP!».
Более 5 часов профессиональное жюри состоящее из композиторов, поэтов, фотографов, продюсеров, звезд эстрады и деятелей шоу-бизнеса, во главе с председателем жюри солистом группы «БЕЛЫЙ ОРЕЛ» –Александром Ягья, и генеральным продюсером агенства  «STARTUP!» Михаилом Бебинг, отслушивали 15 финалистов сезона, которые в течении 3 месяцев  радовали жюри и гостей конкурса своими песнями.
Основная борьба после 1 тура развернулась между 9 участниками :
Мисс Азербаджан –Фатимой,15 летней Екатериной Винокуровой из Ульяновска,17 летней Анастасией Скорценской –КАМЧАТКА., представительницей Армении –Анетт, Кристиной Корольковой из Екатеринбурга, Марией Кольцовой из Архангельска, 26 летней Олесей Седогиной из Тольятти, Любовью Труфановой из Тульской области ,представительницей Московской области, ХИМЧАНКОЙ  Юлией Приз и единственным молодым человеком  добравшимся до финала конкурса  Александром Еловских.
В результате после исполнения конкурсной финальной песни места распределились следующим образом:
3.место поделили Александр Еловских и Анастасия Скорценская.
2.место Олеся Седогина.
1.место Любовь Труфанова.
Все участники финала были отмечены дипломами участника конкурса «STARTUP! –Мы зажигаем звезды».Все  финалисты  конкурса были  подписаны агентским договором с «Музыкальным Агенством  STARTUP!»,и получили интересные предложения о сотрудничестве. Пятерым участницам финала  фотографом Юрием   Кравцовым будет отснята  профессиональная  фотосессия. Победителям были вручены красивые букеты от одного из спонсоров финала , салона  флористики  и  дизайна «МАК». Кроме того победительнице Любовь Труфанова  получила   памятный кубок «Международного Конкурса STARTUP!»,представляющий собой символическую  лестницу ведущую вверх к вершинам шоу-бизнеса, кроме того в апрельском номере одного популярного глянцевого журнала на обложке будет размещена ее фотография.
Что дальше?, а дальше уже в понедельник 9 марта как обычно в 19-00 стартует новый сезон, сезон «ВЕСНА», « Международного  Музыкального Конкурса STARTUP!-Мы зажигаем звезды»,и всех нас ждут новые участники, новые открытия, новые эмоции.
Приходите К Нам!!!! ,Учавствуйте!!!!, Смотрите!!!, быть может именно, Вашей звезде ,суждено зажечься на « Международном   Музыкальном  Конкурсе STARTUP!-Мы зажигаем звезды».

----------


## Alena L

*maryanova*,
 Очень понравился Ваш конкурс!!!
Конечно, и мелкие накладки случались, но все равно было очень здорово - такой теплой и творческой атмосферы, такого доброжелательства и желания помочь давно нигде не встречали. И организаторы, и жюри - на высоте.
И очень хорошо, что расширили возрастной диапазон - от этого еще интереснее, что же победит: профессионализм или детская непосредственность. Очень здорово наблюдать, как мелкие исполнители тянутся за взрослыми, да еще иногда и побеждают их.
Но все-таки лучше, чтобы подростков судили отдельно от взрослых профи. Так все-таки честнее. Бум ждать этого.
Удачи и успехов Старт апу!
Пусть растет и расширяется на радость нам всем!
С уважением. Алена.

----------


## meriam

Милая Девушка, а на этой неделе можно к вам придти?))))

----------


## Alena L

*meriam*,
 В начале темки есть телефон, по которому звонят и договариваются об участии.
Удачи и успехов!
Всех благ!

----------


## solomka

Здравствуйте. А мне был бы интересен другой момент.
можно ли стать одним из ведущих Вашего шоу?

----------


## Витка

*maryanova*, Оленька, приеду 16-го... Посмотрим на это как говорится, изнутри!!!

----------


## Alena L

*Витка*,
 Это было здорово!!!
Отлично выступили!!! Приятно было посмотреть и послушать.
Успехов и всех благ!!!

----------


## Витка

*Alena L*, спасибо большое за добрые слова!
А можно вопрос, как вы смотрели??? У меня родные и друзья интересуются... 
Там же как-то можно через интернет смотреть??? Или вы были там???

*maryanova*, Оленька, спасибо большое, за то, что "заразила" этим конкурсом.
За то, что поддерживала нас и носилась с нами, как с детишками своими!
Я не ожидала, что будет настолько тёплая атмосфера и приятное жюри!
Я в воссторге! Готовлюсь к следующему туру!!!
Всем удачи, кто ещё хочет и успевает приехать и поучаствовать!!!

----------


## maryanova

*Alena L*,
 Спасибо за добрые слова!Сейчас ведутся переговоры насчет разделения возрастных категорий!В дальнейшем думаю так и будет.

*meriam*,
 Звоните,записывайтесь на отборочный тур,будем рады Вас видеть! 8-903-194-30-95 - Ольга

*solomka*,
 У нас есть постоянный ведущий - Ярослав Есин.Если нужен будет соведущий,мы дадим объявления и проведем кастинг.Следите за новостями на нашем сайте: www.startupmusic.ru

*Витка*,
 Вика,очень рада,что всё понравилось!))Мы стремимся сделать дружелюбную-домашнюю обстановку конкурса.Смотреть эфир можно на канале Макс Тв - www.makstv.tv Удачи в 1/4 финала!

----------


## Витка

> Вика,очень рада,что всё понравилось!))Мы стремимся сделать дружелюбную-домашнюю обстановку конкурса.Смотреть эфир можно на канале Макс Тв - www.makstv.tv Удачи в 1/4 финала!


Спасибо за пожелания! А ещё больше, за ссылку! Передам друзьям и родителям!
А видео-ролики с 1/8 можно где-то как-то надыбать???

----------


## maryanova

*Витка*,
 Думаю,да!Уточню этот вопрос и сообщу!

----------


## Екатерина Винокурова

Start Up РУЛИТ!!!

----------


## Hani333

Как вы проводите отбор,куда можно отправить свой муз.материал?Я из Алтайского года
Hani333@yandex.ru

----------


## maryanova

*Hani333*,
 Отправьте свои записи на maryanova21@mail.ru ,с темой - "демо для конкурса",мы прослушаем и пригласим Вас на отборочный тур!

----------


## Витка

Смотрим конкурс по этой ссылке: http://tv-l.ru/efir/video.html
Прямо сейчас разгар прямого эфир!!!

----------


## maryanova

25 мая в 19-00. В городе Москве, в ресторане-караоке-клубе «ДУЭТЫ»,что расположен по адресу Садовая- кудринская дом2/62,прошел финал сезона весна Международного Телевизионного конкурса « STARTUP! –Мы зажигаем звезды!».Этот финал побил все рекорды конкурса по количеству участников: 22 финалиста из разных городов РОССИИ (Москва и Московская область, Пенза, Ярославль, Тверь, Архангельск, победитель отборочного тура конкурса из Старого Оскола, и целый десант победителей отборочного тура конкурса «STARTUP!-Мы зажигаем звезды –УФА» из УФЫ).Как всегда велось прямое вещание на весь мир благодаря первому развлекательному телеканалу из АМЕРИКИ –MAKSTV и интернет каналу «Живое TV».
Профессиональное жюри сразу столкнулось с большой проблемой :все участники были хорошо подготовлены и был каждый по своему хорош.
А жюри в этот день представляли профессионалы высочайшего класса:
Виктор Грошев – заслуженный артист России и лидер группы «Доктор Ватсон».
Александр Левшин – заслуженный артист России, продюсер, режиссер, лауреат премии Теффи, певец и композитор группы « Рецитал» (группа А.Б.Пугачевой).
Александр Ягья – заслуженный артист РОССИИ, солист легендарной группы БЕЛЫЙ ОРЕЛ.
Евгений Розенгауз - заслуженный деятель культуры, доцент кафедры управления проектами в шоу-бизнесе Московского Государственного университета культуры и искусств.
Популярные артисты: Александр Яковлев, Алексей Хворостян, Алена Высотская, АЛЕФТИНА(экс-солистка группы ФМ).
Популярные композиторы: Владимир Купцов, Владимир Бородин - автор многих популярных песен, таких как «Поздний вечер в Соренто» в исполнении Алексея Глызина и д.р.
Поэты песенники: Дмитрий Выхин, Сергей Алиханов - член союза писателей РОССИИ, член песенной секции союза Композиторов России, автор песен «Лунная Дорожка», « Буду я Любить тебя всегда», а также, отмеченный дипломом фестиваля «Песня года- 2005» за песню «Ты должна рядом быть» в исполнении Д.Билана и многих других. Дмитрий Дарин ,чьи песни входят в репертуар ИОСИФА КОБЗОНА, АЛЕКСАНДРА МАРШАЛЛА, АЛЕКСАНДА КАЛЬЯНОВА и других звезд эстрады.
И это лишь немногая часть людей, занятых в шоу-бизнесе, которые в этот вечер решали судьбу наших конкурсантов.
В результате длительной борьбы, из одиннадцати человек, вышедших вперед, определились
победители, и места распределились следующим образом:
3-место поделили между собой Екатерина Винокурова-16 лет (Ульяновск) и Юлия Линчик-21год (Москва);
2-место поделили Марина Мищенко 28 лет (г. УЛАН-УДЭ) и Марат Саберов 34года (Москва);
1-место Мария Кольцова-19лет (Архангельск).
Ей достались почти все основные призы : памятный кубок конкурса, запись песни от П.Ц. «НОВЫЕ ИМЕНА» на студии НАТАЛЬИ ВЕТЛИЦКОЙ, песня Владимира Бородина на стихи Дмитрия ВЫХИНА , обложка июльского номера журнала «ПРЕМЬЕР» и журнала «ФОРМУЛА НАСТРОЕНИЯ»,.
Всем финалистам была представлена возможность заключить агентские договора с МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫМ АГЕНСТВОМ «STARTUP!». Все участники были отмечены памятными дипломами конкурса.
Уже 1июня Караоке-клуб «ДУЭТЫ» и Музыкальное Агенство «STARTUP!» ждут новых участников летнего этапа конкурса «STARTUP!-Мы Зажигаем Звезды».

Участие в конкурсе платное - 1000 р.Чтобы попасть на конкурс достаточно: позвонить и записаться на отборочный тур (8-903-194-30-95) или отправить информацию о себе и демо-запись на maryanova21@mail_.ru(без пробела)

Мы ждём Вас,не упустите свой шанс!!!

----------


## goluba

ого...одноко цена выросла вдвое!))))))))кризис!

----------

